# هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## s_h (6 مارس 2008)

هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟ 
حذر مخترع رقائق الهاتف المحمول عالم الكيمياء الالماني فرايدلهايم فولنهورست من مخاطر ترك اجهزة الموبايـل مفتوحة في غرف النوم علي الدماغ البشري , وقال في لقاء خاص معه في ميونيخ , ان ابقاء تلك الاجهزة او اية اجهزة ارسال او استقبال فضائي في غرف النوم يسبب حالة من الارق والقلق وانعدام النوم وتلف في الدماغ مما يؤدي علي المدي الطويل الي تدميـرجهـازالمنـاعـة في الجسم . 
واكد في تصريح صحفي انه توجد قيمتان لتردد الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الموبايل , الأولي 900 ميجا هرتز والثانية 1.8 ميجا هرتز 



منقول


----------



## mina1 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا على المعلومة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## s_h (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mina1 قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومة
> ربنا يباركك​*



شكرا على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبركك


----------



## gigi angel (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربنا  يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مرسى على المعلومة بجد وعلشان خاطرك هبقى اقفل تليفونى ولا تزعل يا باشا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## s_h (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



germen قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا  يعوض تعب محبتك​



شكرا يا جميل على ردك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## s_h (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *مرسى على المعلومة بجد وعلشان خاطرك هبقى اقفل تليفونى ولا تزعل يا باشا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكرا يا باشا على ردك فى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## قلم حر (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

معلومات بتكرر كتير , بس يا ريت الناس تنتبه لأهميتها .
شكرا جزيلا للتنبيه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## s_h (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



قلم حر قال:


> معلومات بتكرر كتير , بس يا ريت الناس تنتبه لأهميتها .
> شكرا جزيلا للتنبيه .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



نورت الموضوع 
شكرا على اهتمامك بالرد
ربنا يبركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## s_h (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .



مرسى على ردك الجميل 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبركك


----------



## ayman_r (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا علي المعلومه 
برضو لازم اخله جنبي علشان المنبه


----------



## s_h (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ayman_r قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومه
> برضو لازم اخله جنبي علشان المنبه



ههههههههههههه
مرسى على ردك 
ربنا يبركك


----------



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا s_h
على المعلومة القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## s_h (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا s_h
> على المعلومة القيمة
> مودتى​



شكرا لك على مرورك على الموضوع
الرب معك


----------



## sweetly heart (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اكتير s__h على الافادة والرب يباركك دائما


----------



## s_h (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sweetly heart قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اكتير s__h على الافادة والرب يباركك دائما



مرسى كتير على ردك الجميل و المشجع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جينيفر (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا لك على المعلومه المهمه الرب يبارك حياتك
تقبل مروري


----------



## s_h (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



جينيفر قال:


> شكرا لك على المعلومه المهمه الرب يبارك حياتك
> تقبل مروري



مرسى على ردك الجميل 

دى انتى نورتى الموضوع

الرب يبركك


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بجد شكرا عالتحذير ده
انا نفسي بنام والموبايل قدامي بيكون مفتوح...
شكرا   S H​


----------



## يوستيكا (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا علي التحذير بس ياريت ننفذ انا عن نفسي بنام و التليفون بجانبي مفتوح


----------



## s_h (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



يوستيكا قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا علي التحذير بس ياريت ننفذ انا عن نفسي بنام و التليفون بجانبي مفتوح



مرسى على الرد الجميل . و حاول تبعدو عنك شوية
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحميك


----------



## s_h (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Joyful Song قال:


> بجد شكرا عالتحذير ده
> انا نفسي بنام والموبايل قدامي بيكون مفتوح...
> شكرا   S H​



مرسى يا جميل على المرور
بس الحزر مطلوب و ربنا يحميك
ربنا يبركك


----------



## وسام الشقى (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

​:yaka:


----------



## وسام الشقى (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا على المعلومة  المرعـــبــه " للجميـع:
ربنا يباركك ويخليــــــــــــــــــــك للمنتـــدى
مع تحيات/ وســــــام الشقــــــــى*

:yaka::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## s_h (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وسام الشقى قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومة  المرعـــبــه " للجميـع:
> ربنا يباركك ويخليــــــــــــــــــــك للمنتـــدى
> مع تحيات/ وســــــام الشقــــــــى*
> 
> :yaka::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



ماشى يا عم وسام استنى علية بس لمى اقبلك


----------



## الانبا ونس (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_*طب انا لازم الموبايل يكون جانبى ومفتوح وانا نايمة علشان بيصحينى المنبة لازم اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::a82:​*_


----------



## s_h (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*طب انا لازم الموبايل يكون جانبى ومفتوح وانا نايمة علشان بيصحينى المنبة لازم اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::a82:​*_



كل اللى هتعمل انك تشترى منبة با عشرة جنية و خلاص
ربنا معاك ويحميك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## وسام الشقى (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تنام والهاتف النقال بجانبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الاخ/ العزيزsh


​ شــكرا جـدا علىالنصيحــه 
كل اللى هتعمل انك تشترى منبة با عشرة جنية و خلاص
 موافق بــس تشتريلى انــت المنبه وتجيب معها فرخــه نأكــله ونتلــك على الله
ونترفد من الشغــل علشان مقدرش انام والموبايل بعيد عنــى علشــان

الشغـــــــــــل يا جميـــل
وشـــــــــــــــكـــرا /*وســـام الشقــى*​


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد جامد جدا سنكس على الموضوع الجميل دة سنكس


----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_*شكرا" على المعلومة دى
وهحاول ابعد التليفونات الجوالة عن غرفة النوم
ششششكككككررررراااااا"""""""*_​


----------



## s_h (23 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> _*شكرا" على المعلومة دى
> وهحاول ابعد التليفونات الجوالة عن غرفة النوم
> ششششكككككررررراااااا"""""""*_​



ميرسى يا جميل على مرورك بالموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح معكى


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي علي موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------

